# Dog Boarding Kennels



## gecko2dan (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello,

Once we move to our house in Italy in feb we have a wedding in the U.K at the end of may!
Are there any good boarding kennels in the piedmont area ?
Thanks for any info


----------

